# Boveda pack and Xikar humidifier- do I need both?



## Ewan154 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi,
I'm using a Boveda pack and Xikar humidifier in my 50 count humi. 

Silly question, can I just use Boveda pack on its own?

I use 72% humidity Boveda packs in my humi.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yes


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Yes, for the 50 count you would need about 2-3 60g Bovedas.


----------



## Ewan154 (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

I use 2 Boveda 65% in mine. Works like a charm.


----------



## Mike72 (May 4, 2015)

Boveda works better for me than Xikar.

How did you decide on 72% Boveda?


----------



## Ewan154 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi,
Thanks for all the replies.

I have tried several "humidifier" products. So far I like the Boveda packs the best. 

My local cigar shop only had the 72% Boveda packs.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

My local (48 miles) only has 72s. Seems odd to me, but I say the owner knows more than I.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

what does your RH stay at in your humidor with those 72 bovedas?


----------



## Ewan154 (Jun 25, 2007)

The humidity is about 65%/67% my hydro are 1 or 2 2 out. The temp 69.9F

Found one was cigars are soft.


----------



## Rico1120 (Jan 23, 2013)

I switched to 69s from 72s. I've asked a few people, about solving burn issues by going to 65s. Haven't heard yet. But I have a Caliber IV and Xikar Hygrometer. Usually 2 points difference. I have a Savoy Glass Top, small, 40-50 sticks, and the Bovedas hold like a charm.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Rico1120 said:


> I switched to 69s from 72s. I've asked a few people, about solving burn issues by going to 65s. Haven't heard yet. But I have a Caliber IV and Xikar Hygrometer. Usually 2 points difference. I have a Savoy Glass Top, small, 40-50 sticks, and the Bovedas hold like a charm.


For me, I switched to 65% about 6 months ago, from 70%. I will tell you that I will never go back again. my sticks taste and smoke better. The only real time I have to relight is when I ignore the cigar for too long and that is a rarity. RH is all personal taste, so I suggest following my little guide, in my signature below, about finding your RH.


----------



## Rico1120 (Jan 23, 2013)

That's good advice. I may try the 65's next. One more thought? I've heard of people pulling the cigar they are about to smoke out of the humidor and couple of hours before hand. Any thoughts on that technique?


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Rico1120 said:


> That's good advice. I may try the 65's next. One more thought? I've heard of people pulling the cigar they are about to smoke out of the humidor and couple of hours before hand. Any thoughts on that technique?


Be careful, its kinda like dry boxing, if the ambient RH is too low, the wrapper and binder will dry out too fast and become fragile while the filler stays high in RH, so crappy wrapper and crappy taste. I am not sure what the humidity is like in Texas, but if it is like I remembered when I visited years ago, the humidity is kinda high and could actually raise the RH of your cigar.


----------



## Ewan154 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi,
put some more new cigars in the humi and the next day they were soft. I am using a xikar humidifer and a boveda 72% pack in as well. 

Decided to re season humi again this morning. put an egg cup with distilled water and xikar humidifer in humi this morning. So far the reading are 72%. 

is this the correct way to season a humi? How long should it be seasoned for?


What do everyone think the problem could be with my humi.

I am using two Digital Hygrometers which are about 2% out


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Ewan154 said:


> Hi,
> put some more new cigars in the humi and the next day they were soft. I am using a xikar humidifer and a boveda 72% pack in as well.
> 
> Decided to re season humi again this morning. put an egg cup with distilled water and xikar humidifer in humi this morning. So far the reading are 72%.
> ...


If you like them wet like that, then you are fine, you don't need to re-season it. Only time you need to re-season a humidor is if you have stopped using it for awhile and it dried out or you have plainly neglected it and your stash for along time. 72% is high and if it is holding then you are ok, just FYI 72% starts to flirt with issues like mold or worst....beetles.:vs_shocked:


----------



## Ewan154 (Jun 25, 2007)

what should do I?

Been re seasoning the humidor. after 24 hours the humidity is staying in the 75%. THe humidity is going up and down by 2%

is the humi ready now? 

is it ok that the humidiy is going up and down while seasoning?


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

well tbh 70 is to high. grab some 65 rh boveda or heartfelt beads and let them do their job and you relax that would be your best option!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Ewan154 said:


> what should do I?
> 
> Been re seasoning the humidor. after 24 hours the humidity is staying in the 75%. THe humidity is going up and down by 2%
> 
> ...


That is normal. Throw your sticks in.


----------



## Ewan154 (Jun 25, 2007)

so it's ok that the humidity is going up and down by 2%?


----------



## cigarmanor (Dec 17, 2012)

RH Fluctuation is subjective to numerous factors, depending on the construction of the box (is it sold wood core or mdf?), how often you open it, how full is it (benchmark to keep it stable is 75-80%full), etc.. If it is staying 68, 69, 70 or in your desired RH, you should be fine. Its basically a miniature eco-system. Boveda work great and are pretty much fool proof. They have a humidor sizing guide as for how many packs you will need, you can find it on their website. If your going to use Boveda, you can buy in bulk to save some cash as they are more expensive to operate over other traditional methods.

Just a note, some manufacturers grant their humidors up to 3 weeks to completely season them. The reason for this is the type of core wood may be different, therefore having different absorption rates.


----------

